# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 322

## elizabeth

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 322 for the week June 17 - 23, 2013.

*Links to UWN*
 Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue322 
*In This Issue*

Mark Shuttleworth: Here comes the Carrier Advisory GroupUbuntu Donations And Community FundingImproving web services for UbuntuUbuntu StatsUbuntu Ohio June 2013 MeetingSimplifying App Websites With JujuJorge Castro: The Watercooler RebootMichael Hall: Core Apps Update: WeatherHoward Chan: People behind Canonical Quality -- gemaNicholas Skaggs: Feeling Saucy? Help us Test the new release!Jono Bacon: Ubuntu and XDA: An Awesome RelationshipAlan Pope: Looking for people to interviewPsychocat Ubuntu Tutorials Are Now CC Licensed!Canonical Design Team: Solving multiple calendar viewsUbuntu Classroom: Ubuntu QA sessions for Saucy!Unity APIs weekly (wk 24)Ubuntu on Android may help find next EinsteinUbuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail review - best Linux OS shows why Unity interface was madeIn The BlogosphereIn Other NewsFeatured Audio and VideoWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsMonthly Team Reports: May 2013Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 10.04, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04

*General Community News*

*Mark Shuttleworth: Here comes the Carrier Advisory Group*

Mark Shuttleworth announces that the first meeting of the Ubuntu Carrier Advisory Group has taken place to help "figure out how best to shape Ubuntu to meet the needs of the mobile industry." Of the meeting itself, Shuttleworth also writes: "We mapped out our approach to the key question I've been asked by every carrier we've met so far: how can we accommodate differentiation, without fragmenting the platform for developers? We described the range of diversity we think we can support initially, received some initial feedback from carriers participating immediately, and I'm looking forward to the distilled feedback we'll get on the topic in the next call."

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1261

Canonical's announcement: "Formation of Carrier Advisory Group for Ubuntu mobile development" - http://www.canonical.com/content/for...le-development

Finally, several news outlets and other blogs have covered this news, here's a sampling selected by our editors:

Ubuntu phone OS has eight carriers signed on to boost development - http://arstechnica.com/information-t...t-development/Ubuntu Carrier Advisory Group Announced - http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/18/...oup-announced/Canonical announces Ubuntu Carrier Advisory Group with LG UPlus, Telecom Italia, Korea Telecom, Deutsche Telekom, etc, as members - http://www.iloveubuntu.net/canonical...lecom-deutsche8 Major Mobile Carriers Join Ubuntu Touch Advisory Group - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/8...o-ubuntu-touchCanonical's Ubuntu for smartphones gets support from eight mobile operators - http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/...bile-operatorsCanonical unveils Carrier Advisory Group for Ubuntu phones - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06...dvisory_board/

*Ubuntu Donations And Community Funding*

Specific details about Ubuntu Donations and Community Funding have been announced following a plan prepared by Jono Bacon and approved by the Community Council. Donation periods will occur every 6 months, and the money received in the previous cycle will go to fund the current cycle. Those wishing to apply for funding must submit a form, and it cannot be used for an arbitrary amount of money for a person or a team. A report containing the budget, a list of items where the money was spent, and the remaining balance will be released at the end of the cycle.

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/20/...unity-funding/

*Improving web services for Ubuntu*

In an effort to improve web services and help address issues from user testing, various services like Ubuntu Single Sign On and Ubuntu Pay are being re-branded under the Ubuntu One name. Information from the various services will soon be available from the same place in order to relieve some confusion. Along with the re-branding comes an improved design and a new user interface.

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/21/...es-for-ubuntu/

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (105077) +102 over last weekCritical (77) +1 over last weekUnconfirmed (51166) +88 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Ubuntu Translations progress for the week ending 6/23/2013*

For the top 10 teams, the valiant German team arrived first with 86 strings translated !

Bosnian: 11775 untranslated strings (369 strings change W/W)Spanish: 13940 untranslated strings (244 strings change W/W)German: 34429 untranslated strings (-86 strings change W/W)Brazilian Portuguese: 40760 untranslated strings (321 strings change W/W)French: 50457 untranslated strings (-50 strings change W/W)Russian: 64252 untranslated strings (265 strings change W/W)Ukrainian: 66363 untranslated strings (-1 strings change W/W)Turkish: 71232 untranslated strings (144 strings change W/W)Italian: 74917 untranslated strings (45 strings change W/W)Polish: 77181 untranslated strings (41 strings change W/W)

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/006110.html

Learn how you can contribute to translations here: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/translations/

*Ask Ubuntu Top 5 Questions this week*

==== Most Active Questions ====

Run same command again but as sudo http://askubuntu.com/questions/30083...in-but-as-sudoWhat does ~$ stand for? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30401...does-stand-forDoes the Ubuntu 13.04 disk image fit on a CD? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30308...ge-fit-on-a-cdWhat's the best way to SSH to machines on the local network? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30522...-local-networkAuto complete for often used command line commands? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30860...-line-commands

==== Top Voted New Questions ====

What is the difference between dpkg and aptitude/apt-get? http://askubuntu.com/questions/309113/How often is the password asked for sudo commands? Where can I set it up? http://askubuntu.com/questions/309202/Difference between "ppa-purge" and "add-apt-repository -r"? http://askubuntu.com/questions/309966/Some fast way to save and restore tabs of Terminal? http://askubuntu.com/questions/310705/How do I show a message with username and date at login? http://askubuntu.com/questions/311349/

People Contributing the best questions and answers this week: Radu Radeanu (http://askubuntu.com/users/147044/radu-rdeanu), gertvdijk (http://askubuntu.com/users/88802/gertvdijk), aendruk (http://askubuntu.com/users/1859/aendruk), Warren Hill (http://askubuntu.com/users/107450/warren-hill) and Takkat (http://askubuntu.com/users/3940/takkat)

*LoCo News*

*Ubuntu Ohio June 2013 Meeting*

Stephen Michael Kellat reports that Ubuntu Ohio held a business meeting for June 2013 where a few issues were discussed including the initiative to shepherd LoCo members along to become Ubuntu Members.  Meeting log and slides that accompanied the meeting are available.

http://erielookingproductions.info/u...-2013-meeting/

*Ubuntu Cloud News*

*Simplifying App Websites With Juju*

Jono Bacon shares an idea for simplifying the process for developers to set up a website for their app by using a juju charm - specifically designed for this function - to instantly deploy them.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/17/...tes-with-juju/

Also check out Jorge Castro's follow-up post here: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/06/2...nfrastructure/

*Juju Ecosystem report for 19 June*

Jorge Castro shares juju ecosystem updates, including major improvements to testing and documentation.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/06/1...t-for-19-june/

*The Planet*

*Jorge Castro: The Watercooler Reboot*

Jorge Castro reports on progress made by contributors to the new "Ubuntu watercooler" site at ubuntu-discourse.org, powered by Discourse. Castro shares deployment details which uses juju to deploy on to HP Cloud as well as improvements to the theme design.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/06/1...ogress-report/

*Michael Hall: Core Apps Update: Weather*

Michael Hall describes the features and design of the Ubuntu Touch weather app, detailing its current state and what future improvements will be made. He states that the beta will be ready in July with a final release of this core app being available by August.

http://mhall119.com/2013/06/core-apps-update-weather/

*Howard Chan: People behind Canonical Quality -- gema*

Howard Chan interviews Gema Golez-Solano who does testing on the daily ISO images. She talks extensively about QA, her role within Canonical, and provides some tips for folks looking to get a QA job at Canonical.

http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=65

*Nicholas Skaggs: Feeling Saucy? Help us Test the new release!*

Nicholas Skaggs invites users to help test the newest release of Ubuntu with information on how to get involved and links to downloadable images. The primary subjects of this week's testing involve new images and changes to the Ubuntu default apps and sound stack.

http://www.theorangenotebook.com/201...w-release.html

*Jono Bacon: Ubuntu and XDA: An Awesome Relationship*

Jono Bacon talks about the great partnership between the Ubuntu Phone project and the members of XDA, as well as plans for encouraging communication between the groups and future support at XDA events. He looks forward to the future progress brought on by that relationship.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/17/...-relationship/

*Alan Pope: Looking for people to interview*

Alan Pope writes that the Ubuntu Podcast likes to interview people; they have interviewed over 100 people in the last 51/2 years. He's looking to interview more people who are working on something of interest to his 6000-or-so listeners, and he invites these developers to get in touch with him.

http://popey.com/blog/2013/06/18/loo...-to-interview/

*Nicholas Skaggs: QATracker Survey + bonus mockup*

Nicholas Skaggs discusses potential changes to the QATracker system and asks for users to participate in a survey to give their opinions. Also included are images of a proposed new design for the system.

http://www.theorangenotebook.com/201...us-mockup.html

*Nicholas Skaggs: An autopilot emulator for ubuntu sdk apps*

Nicholas Skaggs shares an emulator for auto-testing Ubuntu Touch apps and encourages those involved in testing to utilize it and provide feedback. He expects a final version of this tool to be available later on and potentially included in a later version of the Ubuntu SDK.

http://www.theorangenotebook.com/201...autopilot.html

*Nicholas Skaggs: Update on automated testing with autopilot*

Nicholas Skaggs shares the QA community's progress on writing autopilot tests for various core apps. Skaggs appeals for help as some of the tests do not cover many of the applications' features.

http://www.theorangenotebook.com/201...ting-with.html

*Psychocat Ubuntu Tutorials Are Now CC Licensed!*

Jorge O. Castro writes about Psychocat's series of tutorials. He says that the previously out-of-date contents have now been re-licensed under the Creative Commons license. Castro appeals for help in maintaining the content.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/06/2...w-cc-licensed/

*Canonical Design Team: Solving multiple calendar views*

Lina Pio writes about the number of ways you can display your time and the challenges with designing calendar applications. She demonstrates ways of navigating between the different views and how to edit events.

http://design.canonical.com/2013/06/...alendar-views/

*Ubuntu Classroom: Ubuntu QA sessions for Saucy!*

The Ubuntu QA / Testing / Bugs / Release Teams announce a series of IRC classroom sessions that will take place over the next couple weeks. These sessions are aimed at new people wanting to test the Saucy release.

http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com...ons-for-saucy/

*Other Community News*

*Unity APIs weekly (wk 24)*

Thomas Strehl announces that Scopes finally landed in Saucy, sound widget indicators are finished, and there have been discussions with the Unity team on HUD requirements.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/037367.html

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu on Android may help find next Einstein*

Kane Fulton of Tech Radar interviews Jon 'maddog' Hall about what drew him to work on open source, current and future thoughts about Linux on the desktop, and where the "age of smartphones" brings us to today. Hall writes of smartphones "It's fascinating, and if you think of where the next Albert Einstein of computer science could come from, if people can afford a smartphone running Ubuntu to give them a computer to practice what they're doing, we're much more likely to find them and see them."

http://www.techradar.com/news/softwa...stein--1159142

*Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail review - best Linux OS shows why Unity interface was made*

Martyn Casserly of PC Advisor reviews Ubuntu 13.04, saying that "Ubuntu is as good as it gets" and praises the design aesthetic as well as the speed and robustness of the new platform. Casserly calls the Unity interface "refined" and says that it "feels more optimised than ever."

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/s...ngtail-review/

*In The Blogosphere*

*Shuttleworth: Still Key to Ubuntu Linux, Canonical, Open Source?*

Christopher Tozzi, The Var Guy, questions Mark Shuttleworth's importance to Canonical, Ubuntu, and open source. He looks at both his past and present roles and says that "he fills an important void in the open source ecosystem's pantheon of quirky leaders."

http://thevarguy.com/ubuntu/shuttlew...al-open-source

*10 Things We Want in Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander)*

Jun Auza of TechSource writes a 10 point wishlist for Ubuntu 13.10 including better, stable, and useful scopes, WUBI, a new icon set, new wallpaper, and consistent menus.

http://www.junauza.com/2013/06/10-th...alamander.html

*Ubuntu 13.10 Performance On Intel Core i7 "Haswell"*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix shares benchmarks completed with the development version of 13.10 on Intel Core i7 "Haswell" chips and writes "For most of the computational tests, Haswell will run just fine on Ubuntu 13.04 and see not much change from the current Ubuntu 13.10 development state. If you're using the Intel Haswell graphics on Linux and were hoping that simply installing Ubuntu 13.10 would provide a dramatically faster experience, that's not the case until Linux 3.10 + Mesa 9.2 are included in the next couple of months."

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag..._haswell&num=1

*German City Hopes to Wean Citizens Off Windows XP With Free Linux CDs*

Joey-Elijah Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! reports that Munich City Council have chosen Lubuntu as the recommended replacement for Windows XP when support ends in April next year. He writes about why Lubuntu was chosen and that 2,000 CDs will be handed out at special events.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/g...ds-on-xps-deat

*In Other News*

*A Brief History And Guide To Linux's Touch Experience*

Bertel King, Jr. of Make Tech Easier shares a brief history of touch on Linux, tracking the evolution of touch enhancements in Ubuntu's Unity, GNOME3 and KDE, and speculates as to what the future may hold for users.

http://www.maketecheasier.com/guide-...nce/2013/06/18

*Featured Audio and Video*

*Ubuntu Ohio - Burning Circle: Burning Circle Episode 118*

This brief episode set the stage for the business meeting that took place on June 18, 2013.

http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/152

*Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S06E17 - Back to the Ubuntu*

Some of the news that Laura Cowen and the rest of the UUPC team bring in this episode include:

Change.org has a petition to get Google to create a native Linux Google Drive applicationA discussion about how the non-Unity Ubuntu flavours such as Kubuntu will handle the move to MirUbuntu members will get printed certificates signed by Mark ShuttleworthThe Ubuntu App Developer Cookbook which is now available on developer.ubuntu.com

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2013/06...to-the-ubuntu/

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Kernel Team - June 18, 2013 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2013-06-18Security Team - June 17, 2013 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/20130617Server Team - June 11, 2013 -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20130611

*Monthly Team Reports: May 2013*

See here for the team report for May 2013: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/May2013

If your team is not producing monthly reports, see this page to get your team started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

For upcoming meetings and events please visit the calendars at fridge.ubuntu.com: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/

*Updates and Security for 10.04, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04*

*Security Updates*

[USN-1884-1] LibRaw vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002168.html[USN-1885-1] libKDcraw vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002169.html[USN-1886-1] Puppet vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002170.html[USN-1887-1] OpenStack Swift vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002171.html[USN-1888-1] Mesa vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002172.html[USN-1889-1] HAProxy vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002173.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

stunnel4 3:4.29-1+squeeze1build0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013713.htmlstunnel4 3:4.29-1+squeeze1build0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013714.htmlxml-security-c 1.5.1-3+squeeze2build0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013715.htmlxml-security-c 1.5.1-3+squeeze2build0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013716.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-49.51 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013717.htmllinux 2.6.32-49.111 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013718.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.49.56 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013719.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-354.67 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013720.htmllinux-meta-ec2 2.6.32.354.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013721.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.49.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013722.html

End of Life - April 2015 (Server)

*Ubuntu 12.04 Updates*

dkimpy 0.5.3-0ubuntu0.0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019714.htmllibraw 0.14.4-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019715.htmllibkdcraw 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019716.htmllibkdcraw 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019717.htmllibraw 0.14.4-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019718.htmlmeta-kde 5:71~pre15ubuntu12.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019719.htmlmeta-kde 5:71~pre15ubuntu12.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019720.htmlpython-defaults 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019721.htmlpuppet 2.7.11-1ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019722.htmlpuppet 2.7.11-1ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019723.htmlfail2ban 0.8.6-3wheezy2build0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019724.htmlfail2ban 0.8.6-3wheezy2build0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019725.htmllinux-lts-raring 3.8.0-26.38~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019726.htmllinux-meta-lts-raring 3.8.0.26.25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019727.htmllinux-signed-lts-raring 3.8.0-26.38~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019728.htmllinux-lts-raring_3.8.0-26.38~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019729.htmllinux 3.2.0-49.75 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019730.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-49.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019731.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.49.59 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019732.htmllibdrm 2.4.43-0ubuntu0.0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019733.htmlcompiz-plugins-main 1:0.9.7.0~bzr19-0ubuntu10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019734.htmlcompiz 1:0.9.7.12-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019735.htmlunity 5.20.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019736.htmlswift 1.4.8-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019737.htmlswift 1.4.8-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019738.htmlpython3.2 3.2.3-0ubuntu3.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019739.htmlpython3-defaults 3.2.3-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019740.htmllibvirt 0.9.8-2ubuntu17.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019741.htmlmesa-lts-quantal 9.0.3-0ubuntu0.1~precise3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019742.htmlmesa 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019743.htmlopenldap 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019744.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1622.33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019745.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.2.0.1622.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019746.htmlmesa 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019747.htmlmesa-lts-quantal 9.0.3-0ubuntu0.1~precise3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019748.htmlhaproxy 1.4.18-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019749.htmllinux-lts-raring 3.8.0-26.38~precise2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019750.htmllinux-signed-lts-raring 3.8.0-26.38~precise2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019751.htmllinux-lts-raring_3.8.0-26.38~precise2_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019752.htmllinux-lts-quantal 3.5.0-36.57~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019753.htmllinux-meta-lts-quantal 3.5.0.36.42 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019754.htmllinux-signed-lts-quantal 3.5.0-36.57~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019755.htmllinux-lts-quantal_3.5.0-36.57~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019756.htmlhaproxy 1.4.18-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019757.htmllightdm 1.2.3-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019758.htmlrhythmbox 2.96-0ubuntu4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019759.htmlunity-lens-files 5.10.0-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019760.htmlx11proto-core 7.0.22-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019761.htmlunity-greeter 0.2.9-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019762.htmllibdbusmenu 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019763.htmlpython2.7 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019764.htmlpython-defaults 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019765.htmllibcgroup 0.37.1-1ubuntu10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019766.html

End of Life - April 2017

*Ubuntu 12.10 Updates*

dkimpy 0.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014045.htmllibraw 0.14.7-0ubuntu1.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014046.htmllibraw 0.14.7-0ubuntu1.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014047.htmlpuppet 2.7.18-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014048.htmlpuppet 2.7.18-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014049.htmlruby-openid 2.1.8debian-5ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014050.htmlruby-openid 2.1.8debian-5ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014051.htmllibdrm 2.4.43-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014052.htmlswift 1.7.4-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014053.htmlswift 1.7.4-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014054.htmllinux 3.5.0-36.57 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014055.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.5.0 3.5.0-36.25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014056.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-36.57 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014057.htmllinux-meta 3.5.0.36.52 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014058.htmlpython3.2 3.2.3-6ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014059.htmlpython3-defaults 3.2.3-5ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014060.htmllibvirt 0.9.13-0ubuntu12.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014061.htmllinux_3.5.0-36.57_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014062.htmlceph 0.48.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014063.htmlaccount-plugins 0.8-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014064.htmlpython-defaults 2.7.3-0ubuntu7.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014065.htmlpython-apt 0.8.7ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014066.htmlpython2.7 2.7.3-5ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014067.htmlxml-security-c 1.6.1-6~build0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014068.htmlxml-security-c 1.6.1-6~build0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014069.htmlmesa 9.0.3-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014070.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.5.0-1617.25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014071.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.5.0.1617.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014072.htmlmesa 9.0.3-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014073.htmlhaproxy 1.4.18-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014074.htmlhaproxy 1.4.18-0ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014075.htmlisc-dhcp 4.2.4-1ubuntu10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014076.htmllibkdcraw 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014077.htmllibkdcraw 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014078.html

End of Life - April 2014

*Ubuntu 13.04 Updates*

tvtime 1.0.2-10ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010381.htmlclutter-1.0 1.12.2-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010382.htmllxc 0.9.0-0ubuntu3.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010383.htmlgnome-control-center 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu24.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010384.htmllinux 3.8.0-26.38 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010387.htmllinux-meta 3.8.0.26.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010386.htmllinux-signed 3.8.0-26.38 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010388.htmllinux_3.8.0-26.38_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010385.htmlsynaptic 0.80~exp2raring1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010389.htmlgnome-contacts 3.6.2-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010390.htmldkimpy 0.5.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010391.htmltortoisehg 2.4-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010392.htmllibraw 0.14.7-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010393.htmllibraw 0.14.7-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010394.htmlpuppet 2.7.18-4ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010395.htmlpuppet 2.7.18-4ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010396.htmlwireshark 1.8.2-5wheezy4build0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010397.htmlwireshark 1.8.2-5wheezy4build0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010398.htmllibdrm 2.4.43-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010399.htmlmesa 9.1.3-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010400.htmlnova 1:2013.1.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010401.htmlglance 1:2013.1.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010402.htmlhorizon 1:2013.1.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010403.htmlquantum 1:2013.1.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010404.htmlcinder 1:2013.1.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010405.htmlkeystone 1:2013.1.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010406.htmlswift 1.8.0-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010407.htmlswift 1.8.0-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010408.htmlgit-annex 3.20121112ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010409.htmlkde-l10n-ar 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010410.htmlkde-l10n-bg 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010412.htmlkde-l10n-bs 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010411.htmlkde-l10n-ca 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010413.htmlkde-l10n-ca-valencia 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010414.htmlkde-l10n-cs 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010415.htmlkde-l10n-da 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010416.htmlkde-l10n-de 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010417.htmlkde-l10n-el 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010418.htmlkde-l10n-engb 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010419.htmlkde-l10n-es 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010420.htmlkde-l10n-et 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010426.htmlkde-l10n-eu 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010425.htmlkde-l10n-fa 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010429.htmlkde-l10n-fi 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010421.htmlkde-l10n-fr 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010430.htmlkde-l10n-ga 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010422.htmlkde-l10n-gl 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010423.htmlkde-l10n-he 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010424.htmlkde-l10n-hi 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010427.htmlkde-l10n-hr 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010428.htmlkde-l10n-hu 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010432.htmlkde-l10n-ia 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010431.htmlkde-l10n-is 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010433.htmlkde-l10n-it 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010434.htmlkde-l10n-ja 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010435.htmlkde-l10n-kk 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010437.htmlkde-l10n-km 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010436.htmlkde-l10n-ko 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010441.htmlkde-l10n-lt 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010438.htmlkde-l10n-lv 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010442.htmlkde-l10n-mr 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010439.htmlkde-l10n-nb 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010440.htmlkde-l10n-nds 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010443.htmlkde-l10n-nl 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010444.htmlkde-l10n-nn 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010445.htmlkde-l10n-pa 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010446.htmlkde-l10n-pl 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010447.htmlkde-l10n-pt 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010448.htmlkde-l10n-ptbr 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010449.htmlkde-l10n-ro 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010450.htmlkde-l10n-ru 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010451.htmlkde-l10n-si 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010452.htmlkde-l10n-sk 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010453.htmlkde-l10n-sl 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010454.htmlkde-l10n-sr 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010456.htmlkde-l10n-sv 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010455.htmlkde-l10n-tg 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010457.htmlkde-l10n-th 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010458.htmlkde-l10n-tr 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010459.htmlkde-l10n-ug 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010460.htmlkde-l10n-uk 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010461.htmlkde-l10n-vi 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010465.htmlkde-l10n-wa 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010462.htmlkde-l10n-zhcn 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010464.htmlkde-l10n-zhtw 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010463.htmlkde4libs 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010466.htmlaccount-plugins 0.10bzr13.03.26-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010467.htmlxml-security-c 1.6.1-6~build0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010468.htmlxml-security-c 1.6.1-6~build0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010469.htmlkdepimlibs 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010470.htmlmesa 9.1.3-0ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010471.htmlzsnes 1.510+bz2-5ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010472.htmlopenldap 2.4.31-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010473.htmlmesa 9.1.3-0ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010474.htmlbanshee 2.6.1-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010475.htmlnepomuk-core 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010477.htmllibkdeedu 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010476.htmlkde-baseapps 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010478.htmlhaproxy 1.4.18-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010479.htmlokular 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010480.htmlkdewebdev 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010481.htmlkdepim-runtime 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010486.htmlkate 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010482.htmlkdepim 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010484.htmlgwenview 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010483.htmlanalitza 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010485.htmlkgpg 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010487.htmlkaccessible 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010488.htmljovie 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010491.htmlgranatier 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010489.htmlfilelight 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010490.htmldragon 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010492.htmlrocs 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010494.htmlktouch 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010493.htmlkstars 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010496.htmlkiten 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010495.htmlsuperkaramba 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010497.htmlpairs 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010498.htmlkwallet 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010499.htmlkmix 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010500.htmlkfloppy 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010501.htmlkbreakout 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010502.htmlkbounce 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010506.htmlkanagram 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010503.htmlkapman 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010504.htmlkalgebra 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010505.htmlkjumpingcube 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010507.htmlkillbots 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010509.htmlkigo 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010511.htmlkhangman 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010510.htmlkgoldrunner 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010512.htmlkdiamond 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010508.htmlpalapeli 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010513.htmlmarble 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010516.htmlkolf 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010515.htmlknavalbattle 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010514.htmlkmines 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010518.htmlkmahjongg 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010517.htmlprint-manager 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010519.htmlpicmi 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010520.htmlkde-workspace 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010521.htmlkde-runtime 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010522.htmlhaproxy 1.4.18-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010523.htmlkremotecontrol 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010526.htmlkonsole 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010528.htmlkdesdk 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010527.htmlkdenetwork 4:4.10.4+dfsg-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010525.htmlkdeartwork 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010524.htmlark 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010529.htmlkdeplasma-addons 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010530.htmlisc-dhcp 4.2.4-5ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010531.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010532.htmllibkdcraw 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010533.htmllibkdcraw 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010534.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.186.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010535.html

End of Life - January 2014

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Elizabeth Krumbach JosephPaul WhiteJoel BraunNathan DyerMatt RudgeJim ConnnettAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

